# Solicito esquema aspiradora Rainbow



## Tablao2017 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hola alguien me puede decir donde puedo conseguir el esquema para reparar el modulo electronico que tienen las aspiradoras rainbow e2. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2018)

Podrías poner fotos de frente y dorso de la plaqueta que quizás alguien la reconozca en otra marca.


----------



## Tablao2017 (Oct 14, 2018)

Esta es la placa en cuestion.


----------



## Jorgegg (May 17, 2020)

Hola , alguien sabría decirme el valor del condensador C50 de la aspiradora Rainbow e2. Gracias


----------



## Tablao2017 (Jul 29, 2020)

Jorgegg dijo:


> Hola , alguien sabría decirme el valor del condensador C50 de la aspiradora Rainbow e2. Gracias



Si me dices de que modelo de placa o me das una foto..


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 29, 2020)

Jorgegg dijo:


> Hola , alguien sabría decirme el valor del condensador C50 de la aspiradora Rainbow e2. Gracias


​


----------



## Tablao2017 (Jul 30, 2020)

No obstante hay placas electronicas a buen precio si no se puede reparar la antigua.


----------

